# Painted blades?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive always used spinnerbaits with gold blades during low light conditions, and silver blades in bright light. I have some spinnerbaits with white and chartreuse blades, what are the optimum conditions (water clarity/sun light)for painted blades? Thanks!


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I like painted blades when I am smallie fishing. Doulbe willow for smallies. I use charturese blades when water is stained to muddy and white for clear water.

Good Luck


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Thats a pretty accurate description of how I'd use painted blades. You can go to any Gander Mt. and buy painted blades of all colors in bulk. Another trick I've picked up.......copper blades in river systems. It seems to work better so I keep using it.

Eric


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have had good luck with White and Chart. Willow leaf blades on the same spinnerbait in average/stained water on area creeks. Not muddy and not clear. The combination seems to work good. I caught a 33" Muskie on a 3/8 ounce in the Paint River last year on a trip to the UP of Michigan.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been using a red front blade in front of my traditional gold blade the last two springs and have done well on it. I only use it in fairly stained water. Don't know if it makes a difference or not, but it hasn't seemed to be hurting anything. I will use white blades during the summer occasionally. I am real picky as to what shape my indiana and colorado blades should look like. So far Terminator has my favorite blades, if only they would sell them separate...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Gold and silver work best for me. I do get Green and white blades I use in Canada. The chartuse blades work well on the northern pike. Of course northern pike will hit anything when they are hungry. I normally use them as my second blade.


----------

